# set the wireless vibration parameters with suitable ranges



## tragle39 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello working with new wireless vibration sensor interface through raspberry pi to test with water pump health status  as per sample code I am able to get some desired value but I still need to know the parameters range  through which it useful for user to test the issues in water pump properly and also create an alarming system which is going to send the critical notification to smartphone via internet

I need know theoretical parameters which will help me to convert these readings in suitable aspects.


----------

